# Traveling man passport



## webstermason (May 25, 2009)

Has anyone ever seen a passport that a traveling man could have stamped as he visits other lodges in different cities or states? Would it be illegal or unethical for someone to make and market one? After listening to people who have been to different Lodges, it would neat to see where he has been!


----------



## Nate Riley (May 25, 2009)

Check this link: http://www.glengraving.com/mapa.html

I think some lodges sell them.  A couple of guys at my lodge have them and I believe that got them at a lodge in Houston area, maybe Melrose (they go down there for YR).


----------



## jonesvilletexas (May 26, 2009)

Yes brother we have them at Melrose for $5.00 you can enter 20 visits.
If you are a first time visiter to Melrose, you get one free. 
We will meet om June 11th. dinner at 6:30pm meeting at 7:30pm


----------



## Wingnut (May 27, 2009)

Bro Jones do yall sell online?


----------



## jonesvilletexas (May 28, 2009)

We could if you could pay the cost of shipping, no handling.
e-mail me at jerryjones@nftmt.com


----------



## jonesvilletexas (May 30, 2009)

I hope you like your new passport?


----------



## RJS (May 30, 2009)

Bro. Jones do you have a paypal account?


----------



## Scotty32 (Jun 1, 2009)

The one I have looks like this: 
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/97/241838398_a7ca25d760_m.jpg

I use it whenever I travel to different lodges all the time. It has my name, lodge, sec contact number, and lodge seal. I usually paperclip my dues card on that page and hand it to the Sr. Deacon or Tyler of the lodge I am visiting. I like it as a keepsake of where I have been.


----------



## RJS (Jun 1, 2009)

Where did you get yours from?


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes I have PayPal


----------



## Scotty32 (Jun 2, 2009)

I got it from here: 
http://www.dominionregalia.com/default.asp

Call the 1-800 number on there. It is an automated number system. Listen for the one for fraternal stuff. A guy will answer and you tell him you want the masonic passport.
They are $10. They are not listed on the site catalog, but they do have them.


----------



## RJS (Jun 10, 2009)

Bro. Jerry the passport is excellent!  Very nice, Thank you so much!


----------



## brwdmason (Jun 11, 2009)

jonesvilletexas said:


> We could if you could pay the cost of shipping, no handling.
> e-mail me at jerryjones@nftmt.com



My Brother,

Thank you very much for the Passport.  I used it today @ a Lodge in Florida.  It was a hit the W:. loved it and got the info on the back to order some.

Again, thank you.

Fraternally,

Bro. Manny


----------



## owls84 (Jun 24, 2009)

Brother Jerry, 

I just received my $5 copy of the Masonic Passport and I appreciate it. These are wonderful and plan to discuss the option of giving them to all new Master Masons that come through my Lodge.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you brother, I am offering any Lodge, that will order a mim. of 25 passports, I will add the name and information to the front of the passport, Just for the cost and a one time setup of $5.00 and postage.


----------



## cemab4y (Jul 18, 2009)

I bought some Masonic Passports, and gave them away to my dad, and some other masonic friends, they all thought they were "cool". I wish I had had one of these when I started visiting other lodges. I have visited lodges in 13 states, Washington DC, and five foreign countries. I would like to have had a documentary record.


----------



## KingDavid06 (Jul 22, 2009)

@jonesvilletexas - 
I want to place an order with you. How can I contact you directly?


----------



## RJS (Jul 22, 2009)

You can contact Bro Jerry at this email address.

jerryjones@nftmt.com


----------

